# So Sad for Hedgies!



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I have seen sooo many hedgies on Kijiji in the past month under 2yrs old needing rehoming. 

Here is what I found in my experience is part of the problem..
Every petland in the city of calgary has 2 hedgies for sale. The information they provide is inaccurate and outdated. The way in which they care for the hedgies and their habitats are not always up to standard. I have seen staff tell people with very young children that this is a great family pet. They are quiet , low maintenance and easy to handle. 

This saddens me cause these are the exact same animals that end up for sale on websites like kijiji. I myself bought my pet from petland. The staff was great, but again had alot of misinformation or outdated information. For instance in my inital start up they had me buy mineral chews to help with their teeth, or treats for small animals. Something NOT needed and not appropriate . I researched hedgies from Christmas to April before I purchased one. And as you have seen from my numberous posts I DO NOT claim to know it all. I am still in need of alot of help!!! And thank you to all those who provide me with info and reassurance  

I feel bad But I have talked so many people out of buying these amazing little animals, even my friends. Buying an animal because it is cute (ANY ANIMAL) is not appropriate. They are alot of work, they come with alot of expenses, and need alot of special care and attention.

Sorry to post this but after being at 3 pet stores this week for supplies for Chloe, and checking out pet websites, it just made me sad and angry all at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

The best you can do is try to provide information and force them to change by presenting your information in a polite manner. Its really hard with pet shops to convince them past the $$$ of the business unfortunately. Thats why so many areas are banning pet stores from having them, which is always an option to write you areas animal care places and get support toward writing your representative (A group Voice is always going to travel farther but one voice has to start it)


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

This forum has definitely made me more aware of all the poor hedgies out there who need better homes. I browse Ebay Classifieds (Kijiji) and Craigslist occasionally and it makes me really sad to see listings of people trying to get rid of their hedgehogs because they "don't have time for them" or "can't take care of them". I understand that certain situations can arise where suddenly you can't keep a pet anymore, but I feel like that's not the case for the majority of these people. It's just really hard for me to understand why someone would buy a pet if they don't have the ability to properly care for one. Not only that, but I feel like posing a listing on these websites is just asking for someone else who is equally ill-equipped to take care of a hedgehog to snatch one up. Half the posters just care about getting rid of the animal and getting paid some outrageously expensive rehoming fee.

I think a lot of the problem has to do with people buying hedgehogs on a whim. To be completely honest, when I first started considering a pet hedgehog I had absolutely no idea what I was getting myself into. It's really easy to look at a hedgehog and think "so this is probably just like taking care of that hamster I had in 5th grade". Then people get the hedgehog home and realize taking care of them is more complicated than they thought and decide to get rid of it. Thankfully I'm not the type of person to jump into getting a pet without doing my research first, but a lot of people obviously don't do that. 

Needless to say, I am definitely considering rehoming/rescuing a hedgehog before purchasing one from a breeder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

lehaley said:


> This forum has definitely made me more aware of all the poor hedgies out there who need better homes. I browse Ebay Classifieds (Kijiji) and Craigslist occasionally and it makes me really sad to see listings of people trying to get rid of their hedgehogs because they "don't have time for them" or "can't take care of them". I understand that certain situations can arise where suddenly you can't keep a pet anymore, but I feel like that's not the case for the majority of these people. It's just really hard for me to understand why someone would buy a pet if they don't have the ability to properly care for one. Not only that, but I feel like posing a listing on these websites is just asking for someone else who is equally ill-equipped to take care of a hedgehog to snatch one up. Half the posters just care about getting rid of the animal and getting paid some outrageously expensive rehoming fee.
> 
> I think a lot of the problem has to do with people buying hedgehogs on a whim. To be completely honest, when I first started considering a pet hedgehog I had absolutely no idea what I was getting myself into. It's really easy to look at a hedgehog and think "so this is probably just like taking care of that hamster I had in 5th grade". Then people get the hedgehog home and realize taking care of them is more complicated than they thought and decide to get rid of it. Thankfully I'm not the type of person to jump into getting a pet without doing my research first, but a lot of people obviously don't do that.
> 
> Needless to say, I am definitely considering rehoming/rescuing a hedgehog before purchasing one from a breeder.


While thats wonderful be ready to be strong as a rescue sometimes never opens up and normally came from horrible living conditions. I plan on registering officially as a rescue after I have had at least a full year of experience taking care of my hedgehogs. I know what a challenge even a breeder one is. That being said your heart is in the right place ^.^, I just wanted to say that part to better prepare you for a hedgehog in your life. I can't have children and my social disorders pretty much make me too quirky for anyone to put up with me long term so these little hedgehogs are the closest I've got to family


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

lehaley said:


> Needless to say, I am definitely considering rehoming/rescuing a hedgehog before purchasing one from a breeder.


Good for you! I'm so happy when I hear people say they are willing to take on the challenge of a re-home or rescue hedgie. Just like a cat or dog, if they have been abused or neglected, they need time to build up their trust in the new person, and most people just don't have the patience or the heart for it.

I loved having Milly in her "baby" stage, but my next hedgehog will be a rescue whether my fiance likes it or not, lol. Rescuing animals is such a good way to give back.

Anyway, the number of hedgehogs being sold for $200-$300 online makes me sick to my stomach. Especially the ads that say "This hedgehog is 2 years old, will live to be 8 or 9, they are super fun, I just don't have time to take care of it anymore"

Why punish the animal because you couldn't be bothered to take an hour of your day to care for it? How is this fair? Don't get me wrong, I do understand that things come up and sometimes keeping a high-maintenance animal just isn't feasible, but in these situations, you should be more concerned with finding a GOOD HOME, rather than getting the $200 you paid for it back. :evil:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I've read a few posts from members on this forum who are having difficulty getting rescued hedgies to bond with them, and that's certainly understandable.

I have experience with rescued dogs and you never really know what to expect. My stepdad adopted a golden retriever who shows signs of abuse and was incredibly antisocial when he was first brought home. It's been a few years and the dog is still incredibly skittish, but has become a fantastic addition to our family. 

That being said, you make a really good point TWCOGAR. Although I would really love to give a rescue hedgie in need a loving home, I have never owned hedgehogs before and I might not be 100% prepared for the challenge of a rescue. Owning my first hedgehog is probably going to be quite the learning experience on its own, so maybe a rescue isn't the best idea for me at this point.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

This is the reason I tried to be patient and wait for one needing a new home...I knew one would come along eventually. I didn't find any "reputable" breeders in my area and those listed with small animal rescues (2 only listed in the province last I checked, one in an SPCA) required a flight to get to me. I never checked the local Petland as I decided there was no way as a newbie I wanted to risk babies. The smaller pet supply places told me they could "order" me a hedgie by color and sex for a 6-8 week babe (not quite sure how they do exact color at that age????) I thought it was a disgusting way to obtain a companion and told them to stick it I'd wait  I posted a few ads myself looking for a hedgie and although contacted by a few byb's with babies lurking around I still went with the older rehome just on principle. Maybe because I've been involved daily in canine rescue for 20+ years my views on breeding (do it right and responsibly or don't do it at all) are slightly jaded lol. 

I don't know about Hedgehog rehomes...but one thing about nearly all living creatures is that normally they respond well to patience, kindness and proper care. I've also found that those who have not been properly cared for seem to appreciate greatly a new life where their needs are met and the rewards of watching them turn around a blessing.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

24 Hedgehogs for sale on Kijiji Canada for the Province of Alberta alone. Ranging in age from 9 weeks to 2.5yrs. 

I have wanted a hedgehog since I was small. I have owned several different animals in my 32 years. I dont have the knowledge, the room , or the resources to rehome one of these cute little critters. 
I remember when I was first looking for a hedgehog in April there was one at the Humane Society. He was 2yrs old (about) severely over weight and horrible temperment issues and bitting issues. I was told the same family had all ready surrendered a hedgehog prior , a few cats and a dog. I knew my limits , but the staff at the humane society would not allow anyone to take this hedgie who didnt have years of experience, and they were fully prepared to test people knowledge. Finally one of the staff took this little one home. I wish more pet stores etc. had the same values and common sense. To rehome a hedgehog is a HUGE undertaking , you need alot of experience and knowledge to take on the task . They take up so much more time, and have many more issues than most. Hopefully one day I will know enough but not for a few years  

Currently I am working on correcting the information sheets provided by Petland to people wishing to "adopt" hedgehogs. I am also compiling some information for those working with the hedgehogs and writing a letter suggesting that due to the large volume of hedgehogs that are appearing on websites for sale after being purchased there, that they should limit their sales OR if some one expressed interest, and is a suitable owner, maybe have a breeder list where they can call to ship in a hedgehog for them instead of having so many in store under questionable conditions. 

I have done similar for other animals in pet stores.. so now its for the hedgies!! lol


----------

